

Airbrake increased their prices A LOT :( - eric35

Today I got an email from Airbrake which told me that my card was invalid (I changed it recently and forgot to update it). So I went to their website to update it, and.. surprise! I've discovered that they've increased their prices, a lot! My current plan is a mini for 4 users and 4 project for 5$/month, as a single person, with lowe budget on some project that it's perfect, now for have the same (4 projects) I'd need to spend 32$/month, that a 640% increase! And worst of all, I didn't get any email about this change
I'm very sad about this decision, and recently a lot of services I use (Podio and Pagerduty) have changed (=increased) their prices. What's happening?<p>(for anyone interested after some research I've found an open alternative to Airbrake which is working quite good: https://github.com/errbit/errbit )
======
throwaway912
Guess they realised what the actual costs are and the rate they were charging
was unsustainable.

~~~
fbuilesv
I'm convinced this has nothing to do with the actual costs of the product.
They're charging $7 per month for 1 project/1 user and 5 days of storage. I
don't think you can spin what they do in any way to arrive at this price.

I'd love to hear someone from ThoughtBot explain this change since there's no
announcement either through email or on their blog.

Edit: Fixing mistake regarding Exceptional (<http://www.getexceptional.com/>)
plans.

